# UV Light



## Macleod (May 23, 2015)

Hi fellow bird owners.

I've had my two budgies for a good number of years now and one of the things I read when I first was researching is that they could do with a UV light source. As such we have been giving them several hours a day under a UVB lamp.

However the other day my partner found a thread on a Parrot forum saying UVB light sources are not actually needed and could in fact be detrimental to my budgies health.

And so I turn to you all. What is your opinion on a UVB light source for budgies? Is it needed? Should I continue? Should i stop immediately?

Opinions are valued


----------



## CosmoStorm (Nov 11, 2020)

i have read and read all about uvb lights and seen so many mixed opinions that i decided to go ahead and get one as my room is kinda dark at this time of year unless i leave on the lamp or ceiling light. but i have it so its only over part of the cage so they can move away from it if they need to, the other half is over my finches cage again same thing i have a gradient for the light. i have the lamp on for around 8hrs which is on a timer. it is higher than the cage so no chance of them coming into contact with it except maybe when they are out of cage but by then i'll have made something to go over it so they can't get near it. reason i got mine was i read that birds see more in the uv light than we do so made sense to me to try it.

the light is 2.4% UVB and 12% UVA


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You should not use a UV light with budgies for more than one or at most two hours per day.

Please see the information in the link below:

Full Spectrum Lighting*


----------



## Macleod (May 23, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *You should not use a UV light with budgies for more than an hour per day.
> 
> Please see the information in the link below:
> 
> Full Spectrum Lighting*


Thanks Faery! I can't remember where I read they should get it for 8hrs a day, but I shall stop now. Thanks for the info


----------

